# Containers and jars



## willkp23 (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations on a cheap supplier for Apothecary jars?  I have found several but most are expensive, any suggestions?  Thanks!!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jan 9, 2010)

*jarstore.com*

I don't know what you consider expensive, but I have been shopping around for the same thing, and the cheapest I found is jarstore.com.  They have a 26 oz. with lid for $.79 each by the case (a case is 24 pieces in this size), many other sizes too, some with dome lids, some with flat.  
Haven't ordered from them yet, so can't vouch for the service or quality, but I am going to give them a try.


----------

